# Polarisationsbrille



## Deimos (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir eine polbrille zulegen und wollte mal den rat von euch haben.
Da ich eine mit wechselbaren Gläsern für verschiedene lichtverhältnise haben will habe ich schon ein wenig gesucht und eine brille von fenwick für 50€ mit 3 wechselgläsern gefunden. Habt ihr mit dieser oder ähnlichen schon irgendwelche erfahrungen gemacht, oder könnt ihr mir andere empfehlen?
LG Deimos


----------



## Deimos (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir eine polbrille zulegen und wollte mal den rat von euch haben.
Da ich eine mit wechselbaren Gläsern für verschiedene lichtverhältnise haben will habe ich schon ein wenig gesucht und eine brille von fenwick für 50€ mit 3 wechselgläsern gefunden. Habt ihr mit dieser oder ähnlichen schon irgendwelche erfahrungen gemacht, oder könnt ihr mir andere empfehlen?
LG Deimos


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

...und wieder einmal Doppelfred. |uhoh:


----------



## J-son (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

...in jeder Hinsicht:

*CLIC*

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## venni-kisdorf (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hallo Deimos, 
Habe selber noch keine erfahrungen mit der brille von Fenwick gemacht.
Kleiner tip such mal hier im Bord  nach Polbrille da wurde in der letzten zeit schon echt fiel drüber Diskutier.

Gruß


----------



## Deimos (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Aber ich suche ja nach Antworten zur fenwick brille


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hat das fenwick Modell auch einen Namen!?


----------



## anguilla 320 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> ...und wieder einmal Doppelfred. |uhoh:



Hallo Ernst was ist ein Doppelfred?

Gruß Detlef#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Mönsch Digger Detlef... :q Guck


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1922393&postcount=3


----------



## anguilla 320 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Mönsch Digger Detlef... :q Guck



Was soll ich da sehen?Mach einen dummen Klug.

Gruß Detlef #q


----------



## BadnerPower (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

doppelthread?^^


----------



## Deimos (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

nein, einen spezifischen namen habe ich nicht gefunden.
aber ich meine diese hier http://www.jerkbait.com/product_inf....html&XTCsid=ab9f4c54dbee28ea77e89fdc0ddab900


----------



## Felix 1969 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

@Anguilla

Manche Fragen oder Trööts gibts schon mehrfach hier im Board.Das war gemeint...|supergri


----------



## anguilla 320 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Danke jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen.

Gruß Anguilla


----------



## Deimos (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

hat denn keiner erfahrungen mit solchen brillen?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Mein Kumpel hat genau diese,und ich hatte sie im letztem Jahr eine Woche leihweise.
Allerdings war das nach einem Umtausch seine zweite,bei der ersten sind die Wechselgläser,die ja eigentlich aus Kunststoff sind,dauernd wieder rausgefallen.Irgendwie sind die nicht richtig eingerastet.Ich war mit der Umgetauschten voll zufrieden,und durch die Wechselmöglichkeit,kann man sehr gut,auf die geraden herrschenden Lichtsituationen anpassen.Da ich bisher immer nur Brillen in Grau oder Grün hatte,war ich besonders
begeistert von den Gelben Gläsern.Bei bedecktem Himmel und trüben Lichtbedingungen,
wirken diese fast wie ein Restlichtverstärker,das ergibt nicht nur eine super Optik,sondern
als kleinen Nebenefekt geradezu eine Stimmungsaufhellung.Man hat regelrecht das Gefühl,die Sonne scheint,und man könnte sich glatt das Hemd ausziehen.Also auch noch
Antidepribrille.Dazu ist das Etui echt praktisch,weil so immer das ganze Sortiment einsatzfähig ist.Will ich mir zum Frühjahr unbedingt holen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

@ Mod
Fass mal die beiden zusammen....http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119402


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Immer mit der Ruhe!


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1922471&postcount=2


----------



## anguilla 320 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Deimos schrieb:


> hat denn keiner erfahrungen mit solchen brillen?



Ich habe mir früher öfter die Brillen im Angebot gekauft
aber ich denk mir ich fühle und spüre den Fisch
und irgendwie bin ich dabei nicht schlecht gefahren 
und irgendwie ist das auch meine Leidenschaft zum Fisch.

Gruß Anguilla|rolleyes


----------



## Parasol (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Deimos schrieb:


> hat denn keiner erfahrungen mit solchen brillen?


Hallo,
mit der von Dir genannten Brille nicht. Habe aber insgesamt drei Polbrillen, normale Sonnenbrillen vom Optiker mit Polgläsern ausgestattet. Als sehr wichtig betrachte ich, daß die Gläser entspiegelt sind und die Brille seitliche Blenden hat. Die beste Brille ist eine Last, wenn die Sonne von der Seite oder von seitlich-hinten auf die Gläser scheint. Die entstehenden Spiegelungen sollten nicht nur bei einer Polbrille vermieden werden.


----------



## magic feeder (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ich habe eine polbrille von fox....die 700er serie.....die hat knapp 40 euro gekostet und es gibt 5 oder 6 verschiedene wechselgläser dafür.....top brille....


----------



## magic feeder (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

hier mal ein bild von der fox brille

sorry klappt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ich wollte mir vom optiker eine polbrille machen lassen mit sehstärke. als ich ihm das wort gesagt hab und auf sein fragendes gesuicht hin erklärt hab was das ist meinte er, das hat er noch nie gehört ;+


----------



## magic feeder (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ich war schon bei mehreren optikern und polbrille sollte für einen fachkundigen kein fremdwort sein.....leider klappt es bei mir im moment nicht bilder von der fox brille reinzustellen.....sorry


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

@Dorschfreak,Ist mir genau so auch schon mit einem Optiker passiert,da fragt man sich
wo für so jemand studiert hat?

Taxidermist


----------



## Patrick S. (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Ihr macht mir gerade ein wenig Mut...ich dachte immer das diese Brillen weitaus teurer wären als die hier genannten Preise.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Pol-Brillen die man auf eine normale Brille stecken kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Es gibt Polbrillen zum aufstecken,für Brillenträger,ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr wo ich
so etwas gesehen habe.

Taxidermist


----------



## Schuschek (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hier gibt es einen zum Beispiel: http://cgi.ebay.de/Jenzi-Polbrille-...lentrager_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ330158525485


----------



## schakal1182 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Also von diesen Aufsteckbrillen bi ich nicht sehr begeistert. Sie funktionieren, aber es fallen seitlich Lichtstrahlen ein und es kommt zu störenden Reflexionen.

Ich persönlich plane mir eine Brille von Cocoon zu zu legen.
Diese kann man über seiner normalen Brille tragen und sie hat seitenfenster wodurch es in der Brille nicht zu dunkel wird. Leider ist die Größe die ich brauche nur in Amerika erhältlich und ich scheue noch ein wenig die Kosten...

Ami-Seite:
www.cocoonseyewear.com

Shop in Europa:
www.aos.cc


----------



## dancing fish (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Pol-Brillen die man auf eine normale Brille stecken kann.


Es gibt auch Pol-Brillen die man vorn an die Basecap stecken kann. Zusätzlich sind diese Teile noch zum hochklappen. Sehr praktisch das ganze. Besonders für Brillenträger. Werde mir nächste Tage wohl so ein Teil zulegen. Kann dann mal, falls gewünscht, ein paar Bilder davon einstellen.

mfG Martin


----------



## J-son (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ich wollte mir vom optiker eine polbrille machen lassen mit sehstärke. als ich ihm das wort gesagt hab und auf sein fragendes gesuicht hin erklärt hab was das ist meinte er, das hat er noch nie gehört ;+





magic feeder schrieb:


> ich war schon bei mehreren optikern und polbrille sollte für einen fachkundigen kein fremdwort sein[...]





Taxidermist schrieb:


> [...]Ist mir genau so auch schon mit einem Optiker passiert,da fragt man sich
> wo für so jemand studiert hat?[...]




Habt Ihr es schon mal mit dem Wort "Polarisationsbrille" versucht?
Mit "Polbrille" können wohl nur Angler was anfangen.
Weitere Alternative: "Brille mit polarisierenden Gläsern", dann klappt's auch mit dem Optiker...(nehm' ich an).
Hab' meine erste Polbrille beim Optiker gekauft, war aber'n Sche*ssteil...nicht auf Bewegung und Aktivität ausgelegt, das Licht fiel an den Seiten und über den Gläsern ein, und die Gläser waren ebenfalls zu empfindlich.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## fliafi (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Also von diesen Aufsteckbrillen bi ich nicht sehr begeistert. Sie funktionieren, aber es fallen seitlich Lichtstrahlen ein und es kommt zu störenden Reflexionen.
> 
> Ich persönlich plane mir eine Brille von Cocoon zu zu legen.
> Diese kann man über seiner normalen Brille tragen und sie hat seitenfenster wodurch es in der Brille nicht zu dunkel wird. Leider ist die Größe die ich brauche nur in Amerika erhältlich und ich scheue noch ein wenig die Kosten...
> ...



Hab diese Brille und kann sie nur Empfehlen. Die ist wirklich Klasse. Wegen der Größe: Frag mal bei Rudi Heger nach. Der führt diese Brillen auch. Ich hab meine dort gekauft.


----------



## bike44rot (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ich wollte mir vom optiker eine polbrille machen lassen mit sehstärke. als ich ihm das wort gesagt hab und auf sein fragendes gesuicht hin erklärt hab was das ist meinte er, das hat er noch nie gehört ;+



Hallo Dorsch_Freak,

 Optik ist kein Kasperletheater und einen Kollegen, der keine Ahnung von Polarisationsbrillen hat, gibt es nicht.



#h Thomas


----------



## seestern95b (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hallo, mein Optiker( Bekannte Ladenkette, fängt mit "F" an), hat mir eine Polarisationsbrille mit Gleitsichtgläsern angefertigt. Allerdings hat der Spaß dann auch 200 Euronen gekostet. Damit komme ich bestens zurecht.
Gruß, seestern


----------



## AndiD (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hallo Deimos,
ich habe die " Guides Choice " Polarisationsbrille von Smith.
Die Brille hat Photochromic Glaslinsen, die sich den Lichtverhältnissen anpasst!
Meine hat die Clearwater Copper Gläser drin.
Bin mit der Brille super zufrieden!!!
Kostet zwar ca. 160.- €, aber sie ist es wert.
Der Rudi Heger und auch der Andi Pfirstinger ( Alpine Angler )
haben sie im Angebot.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Ich habe mir eine Polbrille mit Sichtstärke bei einem großen Brillenhersteller anpassen lassen, und bin sehr zufrieden.
Zuerst wollte der Optiker nicht an das Gestell mit den extrabreiten Bügeln heran, das ich mir wegen des Seitenlichteinfalls ausgesucht hatte. Nachdem ich ihm aber erklärt habe wofür ich die Brille brauche hatte er ein Einsehen.
Er hatte Angst, ich würde die Brille im Auto aufsetzen, und dadurch mein Sehfeld einschränken.
War nicht ganz billig, und Papa hat nix...., aber ist bis zur nächsten Sehschärfenregulierung was vernünfitges.

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



seestern95b schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Optiker( Bekannte Ladenkette, fängt mit "F" an), hat mir eine Polarisationsbrille mit Gleitsichtgläsern angefertigt. Allerdings hat der Spaß dann auch 200 Euronen gekostet. Damit komme ich bestens zurecht.
> Gruß, seestern



Ach warst Du auch bei Friedhelm, ... oder so?#c
Peter


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

habe die beiden Threads mal zusammengeführt...


----------



## Deimos (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ich habe eine polbrille von fox....die 700er serie.....die hat knapp 40 euro gekostet und es gibt 5 oder 6 verschiedene wechselgläser dafür.....top brille....




kannst du mir sagen wie dieses modell heist?


----------



## ichtyo (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hi Leute,
möchte echt nicht als Unwissender sterben, aber was genau bewirkt eine Polarisationsbrille?Hält sie einfach nur die Spiegelung des Wassers in Schach, oder....?
Klärt mich auf...!!

Gruss
ichtyo


----------

